# Vinegar in sugar syrup



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Heat it up enough that the sugar will dissolve but don't boil it. A few drops of vinegar won't hurt the solution but don't go crazy with it.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>It is necessary to boil or just warm enough?
I use it cold from the tap

>It is good to add a few drops of vinegar to break the molecule of sucrose into glucose and fructose? I read somewhere that add vinegar is not good for bees.
I don't believe it will invert sugars unless it's heated for a long time which could also produce some HMF (Hydroxymethylfurfural) which is poisonous to bees. 

Adjusting the PH of sugar is said to be beneficial, brood disease do better at the ph of sugar that the ph of honey. Honey PH of 3.2 to 4.5 . You can use ascorbic acid (vit c), citric acid, vinegar, lemon juice, apple cider vinegar. No heating is required to adjust the PH.

Vinegar can cause robbing especial during a dearth.


----------



## foxC (Feb 4, 2015)

Would one consider a tablespoon of white vinegar per gallon of mixed 1:1 syrup as too much?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

foxC said:


> Would one consider a tablespoon of white vinegar per gallon of mixed 1:1 syrup as too much?


I never measure. I make up the sugar water in a 5 gallon bucket in quantity of about 4 1/2 gallons. I take the vinegar jug and just splash very quickly. I add about a teaspoon of Honey B Healthy just for the heck of it. The bees like it.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

If you don't adjust the ph the bees will do it themselves. Bailey, in England, did a study years ago that said adding vinegar to sugar syrup that is fed for overwintering shortens the life of the adult bees.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

We use a pint of vinegar to every 55 gallons of sugar syrup. We use it mainly for its ability to retard fermentation. Lowering the pH is a added plus.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I add 1 tsp of organic apple cidar vinegar to each gallon of syrup. Also a pinch of Himalayan Salt in powder form that has minerals naturally from millions of years ago from salt water.

Don't know if its good for the bees but its good for me and adding it to the bees makes me feel better.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

AR Beekeeper said:


> If you don't adjust the ph the bees will do it themselves. Bailey, in England, did a study years ago that said adding vinegar to sugar syrup that is fed for overwintering shortens the life of the adult bees.


WOW I won't be using vinegar anymore.
Do you know where I might find the study? Or the title of it?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Interesting but need to see the study plus still need something to keep the sugar syrup from fermenting


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know if its right or wrong, but I use bleach (about a third a capful to a gallon of syrup). I read somewhere bleach was okay for preventing mold in the syrup. Last year, my bees (started from a nuc) didn't go through the syrup fast enough before I started seeing black streaks in it. I added the bleach, and not only did the mold issues go away, but the bees seemed to like the syrup better too. After adding the bleach, they started going through about 1 1/2 gallons a week so the syrup never really had time to ferment either. Before the bleach, they hardly touched the syrup in the first three weeks that I had the bees. Maybe this is the reason bees love getting water from swimming pools so much. LOL.


----------

